# Not A Devil



## sanyukta sharma (Oct 31, 2005)

Ladakhis and Tibetans stick their tongues out in greeting to show that they are not devils. Devils are not supposed to have tongues. Its a way of saying that it is safe to approach them.
I found this out much later. I thought the old women in Ladakh just stuck their tongue out when they were shy or something ... nervous reaction .. like pushing hair behind the ear ...


----------



## sanyukta sharma (Oct 31, 2005)

Another one from Ladakh, at a Monastery festival. I desaturated the background because it was too colourful and distracted from the beautiful headgear. I really hope it works, but I didnt know what else to do and the headgear is so beautiful. 
The monks peform various dances. Some play out epic stories while others are just play a ritualistic purgatory role. I will upload more from the festival if you like, some of them dress as skeletons and run into the crowd, scaring the people, and also making them laugh by absolutely bawdy, slapstick comic routines. Its quite hillarious watching dressed up monks move their hips like Michael Jackson in a monastery courtyard! Works to rid the people of their fear.


----------



## JonK (Oct 31, 2005)

Very cool captures and excellent accompanying information. :thumbup:


----------



## sanyukta sharma (Oct 31, 2005)

Hey Jon, thank you for dropping in a comment. I am glad you like my photographs, and that you found the information interesting. And i LOVE this thread, having a great time sharing my photos, telling stories.


----------



## elsaspet (Oct 31, 2005)

I'm so glad you found this little corner of the world and shared your photographs and stories.  They are brilliant.  I really loved your desaturation of the second photo.  Had you not said you had done so, I wouldn't have noticed.  I was so caught up in the photo and the part about the monks whipping the crowd into a frenzy with Michael Jackson style dancing.
Welcome to TFP.  I look forward to seeing (and learning) more.
Cindy


----------



## Taralyn Romero (Oct 31, 2005)

Love these photos - The pic of the woman is just fantastic!  The great thing about traveling is that you get the chance to photograph things you couldn't here! Great information as well.  Looking forward to more!


----------



## craig (Oct 31, 2005)

Beautiful work!


----------



## sanyukta sharma (Nov 2, 2005)

hey thank you all ... haha .. im glad the desaturation works ... im always a little unsure of my PS skills! I have SO much from Ladakh, visited it three summers now (it opens only in summers), I find travelling makes you see things beyond the television, computer, books and shops .. and there are so many more images I have failed to capture from my travels. I used to feel bad about missing photo ops before, but now I figure theyre just as good being in my memory, maybe even better  Perhaps I will get to re-create them for everyone else sometime.


----------



## Mansi (Nov 6, 2005)

nice work sany! and great to see you on tpf  welcome welcome 
look forward to more images!


----------

